# Silicone on Your K3 Screen



## Leilani (Jun 20, 2011)

I know this may be a bit of a stupid question, but I'm not very familiar with the material Silicone.  The M-Edge M-Skin has a silicone flap that goes over the screen.  I was wondering, does this material leave any kind of marking, smudge, or residue on the Kindle 3 screen?

Thank you


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't know about that, but I've heard comments that those silicone things attract dust and pet hair like crazy.  Both of which are plentiful in my home!


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Nope. It shouldn't leave anything behind. In fact, silicone is known for picking up oils and dust, so, if anything, it will likely leave your screen cleaner than when it arrived. =)


----------



## Leilani (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh another question!

Is there any chance of cloth materials scratching the screen?  

I'm afraid of getting certain sleeves or covers because even fine-line scratches would bother me.  Do any 'cloth' materials have a chance of scratching the sleeve?  If so, what materials are safe?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I use many different covers on my Kindle and I've never had anything scratch the screen.  This includes Noreve, Oberon, M-Edge, and Amazon lighted cover.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I don't know about that, but I've heard comments that those silicone things attract dust and pet hair like crazy. Both of which are plentiful in my home!


My friend has one and this is exactly what it does. It is so gross! haha


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't think I would like using these but I have heard, like others on here, that they attract pet hair very badly.


----------



## rittsi (Aug 10, 2010)

I had some concerns about the stuff sticking to my m-edge skin, but I actually haven't had that much of a problem. (I have a dog, 2 guinea pigs and am in no way a super cleaner.) 

As for scratches on the screen, I haven't had that happen with any cover/case, including the ereader bag from Borsabella (fabric). 

Of course, if you are really worried about scratches, you can always get a screen cover.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

rittsi said:


> Of course, if you are really worried about scratches, you can always get a screen cover.


I've always wondered if people really do put covers on their kindle's screen. Seems a bit "much". *shrugs*


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

The same microfiber cloth that I clean my glasses with, is what I wipe the kindle screen with, maybe once every few weeks.
I have the m-edge skin thingydoodle in "clear" which is really milky white.  I just wanted  to not snot up the buttons during allergy season so I put the kindle, in this thing with the flap back, into another m-edge corner type holder case, and there it sits.  Keys covered and pet hair so far isn't a problem.  We have a husky and two cats.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I've been using M-Skin covers for years now.  You know those cans of air you buy to dust your computer keyboard?  Works like a charm on the silicone to remove lint.  I don't need it very often because I don't have pets, but it's quick and easy.  

If you're like me, once you've had your Kindle buttons covered in silicone, you will never be able to go back to pressing hard plastic.  You need less pressure to activate the buttons, the tactile experience is much improved, you can't scratch the buttons with your fingernails, and you can't rub the print off the buttons.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

fancynancy said:


> I've been using M-Skin covers for years now. You know those cans of air you buy to dust your computer keyboard? Works like a charm on the silicone to remove lint. I don't need it very often because I don't have pets, but it's quick and easy.
> 
> If you're like me, once you've had your Kindle buttons covered in silicone, you will never be able to go back to pressing hard plastic. You need less pressure to activate the buttons, the tactile experience is much improved, you can't scratch the buttons with your fingernails, and you can't rub the print off the buttons.


Wow that is a great tip, thanks for sharing!


----------



## shiny_cherry41 (Aug 29, 2011)

Uhm, they will not probably make silicone for your K3 Screen if it will cause something bad to your kindle.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Sharon Red said:


> Wow that is a great tip, thanks for sharing!


Credit goes to my husband, the engineer. M-Edge said to wash it in warm water with soap, but hubby's idea works much better. He was also the one who explained to me that the silicone transfers pressure so that less exertion is needed to press the keys.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

CAVEAT: DO NOT BUY THE BLACK M-SKIN.  I just received one today and it shows dirt so much, nothing can help.  The gray is what I usually use, and is what I recommend.


----------



## Leilani (Jun 20, 2011)

fancynancy said:


> CAVEAT: DO NOT BUY THE BLACK M-SKIN. I just received one today and it shows dirt so much, nothing can help. The gray is what I usually use, and is what I recommend.


I'm so glad I ordered the grey! I heard the letters on the keys on the black don't show up well either. I'm sorry it didn't turn out well for you. 

Oh and thanks for the cleaning tips.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Leilani said:


> I'm so glad I ordered the grey! I heard the letters on the keys on the black don't show up well either. I'm sorry it didn't turn out well for you.
> 
> Oh and thanks for the cleaning tips.


It's okay, I still have my gray one.  Enjoy! In my opinion, you have the best Kindle cover on the market.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

fancynancy said:


> I've been using M-Skin covers for years now. You know those cans of air you buy to dust your computer keyboard? Works like a charm on the silicone to remove lint. I don't need it very often because I don't have pets, but it's quick and easy.
> 
> If you're like me, once you've had your Kindle buttons covered in silicone, you will never be able to go back to pressing hard plastic. You need less pressure to activate the buttons, the tactile experience is much improved, you can't scratch the buttons with your fingernails, and you can't rub the print off the buttons.


Nice tips. I had not thought that it would make it easier to use the buttons.


----------



## SandyLu562 (May 8, 2010)

Since there is lots of pet hair around my house, I have several of those sticky lint removers around. They work well to clean up the M-edge Silicone Cover, but mostly, you just have to not mind them looking a little "linty". I put up with the linty look since loosing the letters on the charcoal K3 would be even worse ...
Also, the M-edge matte finish screen protector is awesome! I have screen protectors on all my e-readers ever since the first little scratch on my K2 screen


----------

